# iPod classic 80GB non reconnu par iTunes



## mnply446 (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Mon iPod classic est reconnu par mon pc dans "Ordinateur" mais pas dans iTunes (j'ai la dernière version) 
Lorsque je double clique sur mon ipod dans "Ordinateur", il me demande  de le formater, j'ai donc formater en exFat, mais rien ne change après..  (Je suis sous windows 7 x64) 
De plus j'ai remarqué que dans le menu Réglages, au niveau de la batterie il m'affichait "0 Ko libre"  

Savez vous comment résoudre ce problème?

up !!


----------

